# Recording digital cable channels with a VCR



## Ahinote (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,

I just hooked up my digital cable box with a VCR and it works fine to watch any channel I want. The VCR can be set to record certain channels at certain times for a certain period of time. My question is how can i make it record the channels in over 125? That is as high as it goes and i was wondering if there was a way past it, i would like to record some shows up in the 200's.

Ahinotex


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You only need one tuner; either the cable box or the VCR. It sounds like you're using the VCR to change channels. Don't. Set it to Channel 3 (or 4) and use the cable box to tune to channel 200+. See if that works. If so, you can still have it start and stop when you want but you'll have to have the cable box on the channel ahead of time.


----------



## Ahinote (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh I can tune to whatever channel I like but the problem is that I want to set the VCR to record shows. For example I want to record channel 216 tuesday from 10-11. When I am programming that into the VCR it only lets me get as high as 125.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The VCR cannot go higher than channel 125 - nothing you can do about that it was a lot of channels in its day. So, program it to record channel 3 from 10-11 and make sure the cable box is set to channel 216. That's the best you're going to get.


----------



## Ahinote (Sep 13, 2008)

That works! thanks a bunch.


----------

